
Ask HN: What do you look forward to in your free time? - throwaway485916
I&#x27;m a software developer (mid twenties) and I often don&#x27;t know how to enjoy my free time. I don&#x27;t want to do programming, since this is already my day job (~ 40h week) and I find it mentally exhausting to do in my downtime.
Other than that I feel like I don&#x27;t have many interests which help me enjoy my free time. As a result, I usually end up watching Netflix with my girlfriend, browsing HN, cooking, playing a bit guitar and idling away after work &#x2F; on the week ends. In general that&#x27;s ok for me, but I&#x27;m slowly realizing that this is very repetive and doesn&#x27;t fulfill me.
I don&#x27;t enjoy sports (not doing any at the moment, but considering it just for health reasons), I don&#x27;t enjoy partying, exhibitions, city trips, shopping etc. Socializing with friends tends to exhaust me (and also often involves board games, which I don&#x27;t really enjoy, either).<p>Sometimes, I feel as if the thing I&#x27;m looking forward to the most is my work. However, that&#x27;s not really relaxing for me, which is why I feel quite tense, unbalanced and unsatisfied lately.<p>So, my question to my fellow HN readers: What joyful things do you do in your free time?
======
airbreather
I am twice your age, I look forward to good sleep.

My wife says I am world champion napper.

